# APR 2.7T Bipipes In Stock + Free Shipping!



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

*BI-PIPES ARE OUT OF STOCK!*










*APR has discontinued the production of the 2.7T Bipipe. But don't worry... We have a few left in stock!*
Here's your chance to order one before they sell out for good. Even APR is out of stock.

The APR BiPipe Kit eliminates issues of the 2.7T throttle body boot. This cast aluminum pieces features recirculation valve ports that are enlarged, which helps in reducing boost spikes during gearshifts and improves turbo response after the shift. The BiPipe bolts to the throttle body and is sealed by an O-ring. This is the first in a long line of products that APR has developed in-house using our SLA technology.

This product fits the 2000-2004 Audi A6 2.7T and 2000-2002 Audi S4 2.7T vehicles.

*This product retails for $349.99 and includes FREE SHIPPING in the US.* _(International orders do not qualify for free shipping)_

Give us a call 303-800-7193 or order it from our webstore *HERE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the orders!! Get your before they're all gone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We're down to our last few bi-pipes in stock. Hurry and order yours today.... FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We have ONE bi-pipe left in stock!! Who's gonna be the lucky person to grab it before anyone else?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP! Still have 1 more bi-pipe in stock... With Free Shipping! It's never too late to think about Christmas gifts :grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We have *SOLD OUT* of APR Bi-Pipes! Thank you all for your orders :beer:


----------

